# NGD Larrivee P01 ISS limited edition



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

In honour of Chris Hadfield's commanding of the International Space Station and his use of a Larrivee P01 for educational and entertainment on-board. Larrivee re-issued a Limited Edition replica P01. I ordered mine in July from the 12th Fret in Toronto and picked it up on Monday. It has a Canadian spruce top with mahogany back and sides. There is an ad on Larrivee's Facebook page with all of the details. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...36583794.32283.104036859643329&type=1&theater 
Its a great little guitar.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Rather nice littler guitar not a bad MSRP at around $1300.00. This one could be interesting for another acoustic, especially as it is much smaller than my other acoustics.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Gary787,

Who signed this?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey, pretty spacey guitar!, congrats on the purchase and enjoy!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Larrivee make great parlors that have a surprisingly large voice for their size. Congratulations.


----------



## Leigh C (Aug 29, 2013)

I believe it is signed by Chris Hadfield.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Leigh C,



Leigh C said:


> I believe it is signed by Chris Hadfield.












Thanks - I guess I can see that now.


----------

